# VBO.. wiedereinmal



## Pommes9485 (8. Feb 2013)

Guten Tag,

ich habe mich jetzt seit zig Tagen durch sehr viele Tutorials gelesen und glaube langsam bereit zu sein es auszuprobieren 

Dazu habe ich jetzt aber noch eine Frage, ich arbeite dabei nach diesem Tutorial ab ca. 14 Minuten :
#18 LWJGL Advanced Rendering - LWJGL Tutorials - YouTube

Die Colors brauche ich garnicht setzen, ich arbeite eigentlich gleich mit Texturen und habe mittlerweile auch schon eine relativ aufwendige Möglichkeit entwickelt, wie ich es mache, wenn ich ein Objekt habe (bisher ein normaler Würfel) und diesen mit verschiedenen Texturen versehe, so ist dieser manchmal Holz und manchmal Erde. 

Ich würde jetzt mehrere vertexHandler (enthält den FloatBuffer) machen, getrennt nach Wunsch Textur und die Textur zwischendurch binden. Oder wie wäre es einfacher ?

Ausser dem finde ich nirgendwo eine Möglichkeit um anzugeben, wie die Normalen liegen ..?

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass diese Rendertechnik für mich wirklich schwierig zu begreifen ist, weil es einfach komplett von der DisplayList abweicht..


----------



## Guest2 (8. Feb 2013)

Moin,

hab mir das Video nur von 14:00 bis 14:01 angesehen, daher imho: Wenn ich das richtig sehe, wird dort für jedes Vertexattribut (Position, Farbe) ein eigener Buffer angelegt. Wenn man das so machen will, muss man einen weiteren Buffer mit den Texturkoordinaten anlegen. Der Unterschied zu dem Beispiel mit den Farben ist dann nur das [c]glTexCoordPointer[/c] statt [c]glColorPointer[/c] genutzt wird. Bei den Normalen ist es entsprechend, dort wird dann [c]glNormalPointer[/c] verwendet.

Hier ist auch ein komplettes Beispiel, in dem alle Vertexattribute (Position, Texturkoordinaten und Normalen) in einem Buffer untergebracht sind.

Viele Grüße
Fancy


----------



## Pommes9485 (9. Feb 2013)

Okay, soweit würde ich damit klar kommen, aber was bringt die IBO ? Ist das für das Indexen ? Also das ich Eckpunkte nicht 2 mal rendere ? Woraus setzt sich das zusammen `?


----------



## Guest2 (9. Feb 2013)

Ja, in den meisten Gitternetzen werden viele Vertices von mehreren Dreiecken genutzt. Wenn man keine Indices nutzt, muss man zum einen die Vertexattribute mehrfach im VBO speichern und zum anderen werden diese auch mehrfach berechnet.

Hier ist ein bissel was erklärt, wie sich das zusammensetzt.

Viele Grüße
Fancy


----------

